# Nature's Variety Instinct Raw Boost dog food...any thoughts on it?



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

I brought Dallas to the groomer yesterday so he could get a bath and the groomer told me that his coat has a little dandruff/ is flaky so i have been looking up a new food for him to try and i came across Nature's Variety Instinct Raw Boost dog food since it has Omega fatty acids for healthy skin and coat so it seems like it would be goof for him but i was wondering what everyone's thought about it was before i switch?


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

It's a pretty good food I fed the LID turkey formula due to allergies and he did well. I don't think the raw boost is worth the extra price over the regular formulas there's not many pieces of the boost in there. I took deuce off because their foods are very high in ash so I didn't want to feed it long term. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

What are you currently feeding him? You could look up both foods on dogfoodadvisor.com and see how they compare.


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

i am currently feeding him the Rachel Ray dog food and i looked up both on dog food advisor and the one i am currently feeding him got 4 stars and the natures variety has 5 stars. But what about the nature's variety raw frozen diet?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I just looked up the frozen, it gets 5 stars (apart from the lamb- 4 stars, and the duck-4.5)
We don't have it in the UK but going on the ingredients list it looks excellent. It would definitely be a step up from kibble IMO.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Adding a little coconut oil to food helps lubricate the skin and internals.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ive tried that here and the only thing they liked about it was the raw parts...go figure LOL! we're on primal freeze dried and wellness core kibs


----------

